
SQL Database Hacks Using AS and ORDER BY - agsbcap
https://www.morpheusdata.com/news/2016-06-16-sql-database-hacks-using-as-and-order-by
======
stephenr
I thought this would be about some weird exploit. Then I thought it might be
the other use of hacks - an unintended use.

It's neither, it's describing the intended use of two very basic keywords in
sql.

